# Sat nav fitted to 2009 models



## Bobmc (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello I am hoping that some one has a 2009 Autocruise with the factory fitted sat nav? I have just purchased a new 2009 Stardream & the sat nav is missing. The dealer is having problems locating another unit as this system is no longer used. Can some one please tell me what make & model was fitted to their van & what sort of mount was used that will attach to the bracket & accept the two cables that Autocruise have fitted? would be most greatful for any advice or indeed any photos of your set up.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It may seem obvious, but did you ask Autocruise?

E:[email protected]
T:01709 577531


----------



## Bobmc (Dec 20, 2007)

I have, however I thought that I could possibly get quicker information from a member with the same sat nav/reversing camera monitor.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our 2009 bessacarr has a one ofTHESE fitted.

A PM to Swift Group should give you a quick answer

Richard...


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Bobmc said:


> Hello I am hoping that some one has a 2009 Autocruise with the factory fitted sat nav? I have just purchased a new 2009 Stardream & the sat nav is missing. The dealer is having problems locating another unit as this system is no longer used. Can some one please tell me what make & model was fitted to their van & what sort of mount was used that will attach to the bracket & accept the two cables that Autocruise have fitted? would be most greatful for any advice or indeed any photos of your set up.


Ours came with a Tom Tom

One Europe 22 with 12 months free European Breakdown assist

That what it says on my box

Previous ones were Blaupunkt I think


----------



## Bobmc (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks very much for your replies. I have been sent a Blaupunkt travel pilot 5.3 as fitted to Richard's van. As far as I can tell the part that is missing is a smart cradle that the two cables that are hangng out of the box above the radio must plug into. Richard can you please confirm this? I have searched the net & have found only one on Amazon for £189 unbeleivable!! I expect that these parts are no longer made, though I will contact Blaupunkt UK tomorrow, & that could be why they fitted a Tom-Tom. I see that the new vans have a mirror monitor for the rear camera & no sat nav.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The smart cradle has 2 connections on the back of it. One is a 15 pin socket (same as you would find on a PC to connect the monitor). The other is a 2.5mm jack socket. Both of the connectors on the cradle are female versions so (hopefully) the cables you have are both male versions. Hope that helps. Phil


----------



## Bobmc (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Phil that is exactly as I thought. The two connectors in the van are male, one is a 15 pin monitor type plug & the other is a 2.5 stereo jack plug. All I need to do now is locate one of these smart cradles.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Bobmc,

You are indeed correct, your vehicle should have been fitted with a Lucca 5.3, which was connected to the London head unit, via the Smart Cradle.

Unfortunately, the Lucca and cradle were made obsolete at the beginning of 2009, and hence we started to fit Tom Tom for the remainder of the 2009 season. 

The good news is that we do have some odd leads and connectors left over, and while we do not have a 5.3 Smart Cradle, we maybe able to offer an alternative. If you can drop me a PM, with your details, including your chassis number, I can certainly check what we have and see what we can do.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

This is the bit you need

LINK

I contacted a Blaupunkt dealer with the part number a while ago and was quoted about £40 for one. They said they could get it within a week, this was about 4 months ago though so it might have changed now.

Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Bobmc,

I've just noticed that you have also e-mail us, and my colleagues are looking into a solution. We will respond back to you, so there is no need to PM me.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Bobmc,
> 
> You are indeed correct, your vehicle should have been fitted with a Lucca 5.3, which was connected to the London head unit, via the Smart Cradle.
> 
> ...


Well done Ash

I PM'd him a few hours ago


----------



## Bobmc (Dec 20, 2007)

Many thanks to you all for your advice & information. I have learnt so much about Blaupunkt in the last 24 hours I am now ready to sit the exam!! Thanks Ash I look forward to your reply.


----------



## Bobmc (Dec 20, 2007)

Many thanks to you all for your advice & information. I have learnt so much about Blaupunkt in the last 24 hours I am now ready to sit the exam!! Thanks Ash I look forward to your reply.


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

*Sat Nav in new 2009 Bessacarr*

Hi . I have a new E60 Bessacarr with the original Blaupunkt in it . Could anbody who has the New Tom Tom fitted please tell me if this is fitted into the dash or is it removable.Perhaps I could then PM and see if I could adapt mine as I find the Blaupunkt not very good.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you Tom Tom is one of the later stye ones you can get a mount that is interchangeable to the mount you already have. It is a square shape with 4 locating tabs that slide.

I use both a tom Tom 730T and the Lucca 5.3 and find them both ok. I only use the Tom tom for POI's as you can not put these on the Lucca 5.3


Richard...


----------



## Bobmc (Dec 20, 2007)

Many thanks for all of your replies it just shows the power of this forum. It looks like I have agreed to send back the Blaupunkt satnav unit to the dealer & make my own arrangements with a reversing camera monitor as there do not seem to be any of these smart cradles left on the planet, unless some one has one tucked away that they do not use or need?

I was considering taking this opportunity to upgrade the Boxer radio to perhaps one with a slide out dvd screen that could take a camera input with a remote control for use in the back of the van. Hopefully this would eliminate the annoying habit of the radio tuning itself off after 20 minutes or so.

Or perhaps a mirror monitor & re-route the camera feed.

I will keep my old Tomtom Go300 as we are go back along time & understand each other & I like the internet connectivity as it is well supported by many sites.


----------

